# Nikon D5100 or Canon EOS 550/600/650D



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

So....I have looked through a good few pages here and read up on all the helpful advice, but I'm after advice from those who know to help me out please :thumb:

Bit of a story for those interested.
I've been interested in Photography for some years now but only every had digital cameras, I now wish to take it to the next level and get myself a dSLR where I can play with settings and learn to take some great photos.

I have Photoshop CS6 and know my way around - not too well but have a few training books and DVD's which I'm working through.

My plan would be to get a book about photography and also a book specific to the camera I get to learn everything about them...I appreciate this will take a lot of time but I'm not in a rush and want to work on my skills over the years. I would also look into joining a camera forum to learn more, just like I've done with car detailing.

I would be looking to use this camera for a mixture of photographs. This would range from portraits and family / friend photos, cars, holidays, landscapes etc.

I've done quite a lot of reading up on all the available dSLR's and I think I've got it down to the 2 above makes / models. I do plan to visit a camera shop to hold both before deciding but wanted others opinions also.

I looked at others but the tilting screen seems pretty important to me as it allows shots overhead or can tilt it when sunny to see it better, so I've decided that is a feature I would like.

I need to get a better understanding of everything but a quick list of what I would get is:
Camera kit (18-55mm lens)
Hand Strap
Bag
75-300mm lens (for example)
Tri-pod
2 Memory cards
Spare battery 
Lenspen cleaner/duster

So I'm thinking for the Camera Kit I would like to stick to £500 give or take a little then the rest of the accessories can be extra, some I don't need to get straight away either but would be grateful for recommendations. 

The Nikon D5100 seems to have the slight edge in most reviews I've read, but noticed a magazine gave both the Nikon D5100 and the Canon EOS 650D 91/100 so I think they are pretty much as good as....1 may have more megapixels while the other may have a better sensor or be easier to use.

So I would say I'm leaning more towards the Nikon and I notice Costco have a 'package' deal just now which looks very appealing: http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_1,cos_1.3,cos_1.3.1/139191

I think the Nikon is about £80 cheaper on average compared to the Canon and has a better battery life along with reviews saying it's better for new users, however the Canon has a touch screen which is very appealing.

Comparisons:
http://versusio.com/en/canon-eos-650d-vs-nikon-d5100
http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-EOS-650D-vs-Nikon-D5100

So if you could give opinions and advice I would be very grateful and in particular it would be great to get links to 'must have' accessories etc too?

Thanks a lot and I look forward to your replies.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Theres probably not a lot in it when your buying an entry level camera and kit lenses.

I would ignore though everything those snapsort style sites have told you but instead read a 'proper' indepth review of each at www.dpreview.com

Also have a play in the shops.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the link, been having a good read up about them and like you say not a lot in it at all. Hoping to get a proper shot of them both over the next week or 2.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

the 5200 is out soon.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

I've just moved from Canon to Nikon and I'm enjoying it so far. Ive gone for the D7000 though.
What I would say is go into Jessops or a camera shop and pick them up and get a feel for them in your hands. I find Nikon bodies slightly harder to hold as they have smaller grips but i guess it depends on the size of your hands.

As for a books check out understanding exposure by Bryan Peterson its the one book that made things click for me.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the input, I went to Costco and they only had the Nikon 3100 and the Canon 650D both felt fine but wanting a real shot of them so will head to Jessops soon to have a play with working ones, from what I've read the Nikon seems smaller than the Canon like you say so will need to see if that works for me.
Thanks for the heads up on the book, will add that to my list :thumb:

The Nikon D5200 is nearly £300 more than the D5100 on amazon so I guess it will be a good £250 more which I can't really justify I don't think.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm going to throw in a hand-grenade:

What about the Pentax K-30?


 On similar price-point
 Weather Sealed
 In-body Image stabilisation
 Same sensor as K-5 > Nikon D7000
 Focus-Peaking
 Looks cooler D)

Then you get into the old "system" argument though... Nikon probably has more lenses and a greater range, but older lenses are incompatible whereas Pentax can use legacy lenses. Nikon can get really expensive, really quickly.

I shoot Sony BTW, so consider me impartial  (_but also no actual Pentax experience, just from what I've been hearing online!_)


----------



## paris (Apr 27, 2006)

Last year I invested in a Canon 450D (second hand) and love it to bits. Just the right amount of £££ spent on it to find out if I would use a dSLR "correctly". Great wee camera with lots of cool features and easy to use. Doesn't have a tilting screen you are after but for me I don't miss that (had it on my wee point and shoot camera before the 450D). 

There are hundreds of lenses available for the 450D new and old so bargains can be picked up. 

Worth looking into the second hand market in my opinion.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Martin, whichever of those 2 cameras you choose, you will be happy with. Perhaps choose the one that feels best in your hands. Also, scroll through the menu systems on each and see which one is easier for you to use. Other than that, choose either one. 

I have the Nikon D5000 and one of the features I liked was the tilt/swivel screen. But to be honest I've never used it, it's not a feature you need on a DSLR in my opinion.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Good luck with the D5100 as they are pretty low on the stock as the D5200 is due to replace it.

I managed to get one between christmas and new year but I involved hunting about with the local Jesspos.

£55 cash back is a nice thing but it comes back in the form of a preloaded Visa card.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Good luck with the D5100 as they are pretty low on the stock as the D5200 is due to replace it.
> 
> I managed to get one between christmas and new year but I involved hunting about with the local Jesspos.
> 
> £55 cash back is a nice thing but it comes back in the form of a preloaded Visa card.


Awesome! You can use that to avoid the £20pp "admin" charges on Ryanair... or have they changed it again!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol or don't fly Ryanair.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I would suggest going to jessops and holding them.
Then buy which ever feels the nicest in your hand.

In my case it was the 600D


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Just read on another thread and checked sky news and it looks like Jessops are going into administration. However if its anything like comet I wouldn't expect any bargains....


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

It's funny - Because I've been watching CameraPriceBuster.com for a while looking for a replacement/upgrade to my A200 and Jessops comes out amongst the cheapest for the cameras I'm looking at and amongst the top few cheapest for a lot of other cameras... couple that with the fact that you can reserve and collect (which gives people extra confidence), can't see why they're doing so badly! Cost of having retail space and forward facing staff I suppose!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

lobotomy said:


> It's funny - Because I've been watching CameraPriceBuster.com for a while looking for a replacement/upgrade to my A200 and Jessops comes out amongst the cheapest for the cameras I'm looking at and amongst the top few cheapest for a lot of other cameras... couple that with the fact that you can reserve and collect (which gives people extra confidence), can't see why they're doing so badly! Cost of having retail space and forward facing staff I suppose!


Because you can get cameras cheaper from elsewhere. 
I bought mine from digital rev whi are based in hong Kong. 
Payed over £200 less than what jessops charge and if I have an ussue they have agents in the UK to deal with returns and repairs.


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

Similar dilemma for me. I went for the Nikon 5100. So far I've been massively impressed with its performance. 
Got the camera and lens from amazon for 400 with 50 quid cash back from Nikon.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot, again, for your helpful posts :thumb:

lobotomy: You have a very good point with the Pentax K-30 and it seems to get some great write ups...I can't see me getting much into lenses ... possibly get another 2 over the year at most so not too worried about lens choice. I shall add this to my comparison when I'm looking at them in person so cheers for that.

LeadFarmer: Yeah the tilt screen is possibly going to just be a nice extra but I know there have been times when the sun has been hitting my camera screen which makes it hard to use, also think it would be great for videos. Might also be handy for the family and friend group pics to turn and see.

Dannbodge: That site is excellent - I'm now looking through that and was amazed to see the D5200 for £600 and started to think about stretching for that ... but then I saw the D5100 was £365 with lens kit which is a great price. Can you tell me more about delivery time and info on the warranty...have you had to use it yet? Also is the charger and writing British? Also the books that come with it...are they in English? 

jimbokeenlyside: Thanks for that it's good to hear others with it being happy :thumb:

Still deciding but plan to have a shot of all 3 before looking into them (even more)...always like to do my research!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

martin_46 said:


> Thanks a lot, again, for your helpful posts :thumb:
> 
> Dannbodge: That site is excellent - I'm now looking through that and was amazed to see the D5200 for £600 and started to think about stretching for that ... but then I saw the D5100 was £365 with lens kit which is a great price. Can you tell me more about delivery time and info on the warranty...have you had to use it yet? Also is the charger and writing British? Also the books that come with it...are they in English?
> 
> Still deciding but plan to have a shot of all 3 before looking into them (even more)...always like to do my research!


The delivery time was 3 Days (From Hong Kong) but as a member on Talkphotography I got priority over non members orders. So I would suggest you sign up there if you do go to make an order.

If you have a look here, it should explain the warranty better than I can.
http://www.digitalrev.com/help/terms-of-product-warranty/NDE_A
http://www.digitalrev.com/help/digitalrev-12-month-warranty-with/MzQ_A

I haven't had to use it yet and I hope I never do.

Yes the manual is in English and the charger is too (Mine came as an EU plug but with an adapter)


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Digital Rev are legitimate - I follow Kai Man Wong on twitter who is one of their reviewers (_on a side - you should watch his reviews, they're actually hilarious!! He's like a lanky Br-asian Jeremy Clarkson of the carmera world!_)

They sell via eBay a lot, but I think the stock comes from HK - So you'll be liable for import duties etc (_outwith the advertised price_) - Not sure if it's the same through their website?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

lobotomy said:


> Digital Rev are legitimate - I follow Kai Man Wong on twitter who is one of their reviewers (_on a side - you should watch his reviews, they're actually hilarious!! He's like a lanky Br-asian Jeremy Clarkson of the carmera world!_)
> 
> They sell via eBay a lot, but I think the stock comes from HK - So you'll be liable for import duties etc (_outwith the advertised price_) - Not sure if it's the same through their website?


If you buy on eBay you have to pay the import duty. 
If you buy on their website like I did you pay the price shown as it already includes import duty


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Theres also Panamoz.com which are also on talk photography with many succesful orders including mine!


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Brazo: Another great site, thanks for that :thumb:

Dannbodge: That has answered my next question re import duties :thumb:

Looking at it I am saving about £60 over Costco with these sites...but at costco I get a free bag and small 8GB card, so say it's about £30-£40 for arguments sake - I need to think if it's really worth it as Coscto are close and have a 2 year warranty.

Again thanks all for help and opinions!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

For the sake of £30 -£40 I'd be going with Costco, incase you need to return it for any reason.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

LeadFarmer said:


> For the sake of £30 -£40 I'd be going with Costco, incase you need to return it for any reason.


I agree with this.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

LeadFarmer said:


> For the sake of £30 -£40 I'd be going with Costco, incase you need to return it for any reason.


I agree with this too!:thumb:


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well guys my mind seemed made up, but after speaking to friends that are into photography and also more research I've decided I'm not wanting to get into SLR etc yet.

I have just started a new job and had to buy myself out of over £2,500 uni fee's so couldn't justify so much on a camera. I decided to go for the Sony HX20V which looks great for just now and in the future I can maybe look into DSLR's when the time is right.

So thanks a lot for your help and some great sites :thumb:


----------

